# NYC vs Jersey City Tap Water



## keepitlow (Oct 22, 2009)

NYC has cleaner water...see photos near end of tap water tests.

https://danielteolijr.wordpress.com/2016/01/18/6035/


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

NYC doesn't have any water of it's own. It's piped in to the city from reservoirs way north.

Even garbage is shipped to areas as far away as Ohio.


----------

